# Water skiing..is this any good?



## Ivan Muller (Apr 17, 2013)

Made with my new old 40d (and 70-300L) that I bought as a backup. Definitely the fastest frames per second camera I have ever had. More of my images here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/bloghttp://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Northstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ivan Muller said:


> Made with my new old 40d (and 70-300L) that I bought as a backup. Definitely the fastest frames per second camera I have ever had. More of my images here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/bloghttp://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/



Great shot!


----------



## Steven_urwin (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good. This is what I managed...


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

Ivan, Steven, lovely shots!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm guessing you on the boat? I really like the first one... the 2nd one is a little too dark for me and I dare to say it is underexposed, and the last one, has a composition issue. The first two are not entirely following the rule of thirds, but it is close. The last one... the subject is too in the middle. 

Cool shots... and I'm not sure if that is what you were asking, but that would be my feedback.


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'm guessing you on the boat? I really like the first one... the 2nd one is a little too dark for me and I dare to say it is underexposed, and the last one, has a composition issue. The first two are not entirely following the rule of thirds, but it is close. The last one... the subject is too in the middle.
> 
> Cool shots... and I'm not sure if that is what you were asking, but that would be my feedback.


I liked the first and the third. The third one for the reflection. You can just see the wake at the bottom right of the picture. I thought the third one was a powerful shot.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree. The third shot is framed perfectly. I would have brought up the shadows more in that second one, or was it shot with a Canon . Nice shots guys.


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I agree. The third shot is framed perfectly. I would have brought up the shadows more in that second one, or was it shot with a Canon . Nice shots guys.



Asking for trouble are you?


----------

